# Muffin but the best...



## aguynamedrobert (Apr 22, 2008)

Ok we have all been to the airport and eatin those muffins that literally grease up our hands just by holding them because of all the oil.  I just finished my chocolate muffin recipe and am going to be working on my lemon poppyseed next...

Any one have any good lemon poppyseed muffin tips? 

Here is the Chocolate Muffin recipe...
Video Recipes and Instruction Videos

Have a good one and I look forward to hearing your suggestions...I have never done a lemon poppyseed muffin so I need some help.


----------



## busyfingers (Apr 22, 2008)

*Ingredients??????*

I would really like to try your chocolate muffins.

 Would you please post the ingredients in cups and tablespoon/teaspoons etc, it would be a big help. I have no idea how many eggs would be 5.5 ozs.

Thanks so much.


----------



## JPolito830 (Apr 24, 2008)

Lemon-Poppyseed Muffins:
½ cup butter
1 cup sugar
3 eggs
3 cups   pancake mix - any would work - buttermilk may be nicer
½ cup Lemon Juice
2 t. grated lemon peel 
2 T. poppy seeds.

Beat sugar and butter together until light and fluffy, add eggs one at a time scrape bowl down and add the pancake mix, then mix until well combined. Batter will be very thick. Scrape the bowl down, and on low speed, add the lemon juic very slowly, mix until smooth and creamy. Fold in the peel and poppyseeds and scoop batter into muffin tins and bake at 325 degrees for 25- 35 minutes or until muffins spring back when touched.


----------



## SierraCook (Apr 27, 2008)

Here is a recipe from jkath that could be made into lemon poppyseed muffins by adding a couple of tablespoons of poppyseeds.  

Tangy Meyer Lemon Muffins


----------

